
Roman Legionary – professional heavy infantry of Roman Empire - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/history-of-yesterday/roman-legionary-a439d8493c5f
======
asfarley
I wonder how credible the claims of carrying 45kg for 40km is. This seems
nearly unbelievable; my understanding is that healthy, experienced hikers
today might carry around 30% of their body weight at the upper limit, which
would be 60lbs or about 25 kg for a 200lb person.

~~~
mrlonglong
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yomp](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yomp)

Thus described what UK soldiers had to do during the 1982 war in the
Falklands. Walking 56 miles in 3 days with 36kg loads is a lot more
reasonable.

